# Buying car in Greece



## synergen (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I don't actually live in Greece yet, but intend to move down in about a year.

Right now, I live in Balchik, Bulgaria.

I'm interested in buying a used car in Greece to bring back to Bulgaria. News reports say it is possible to get a bargain now, but car websites still show high prices. I feel it would be best to make a trip to Athens and look at the car dealerships personally. Would you agree? Any recommendations welcome.

Thanks in advance for replies,

ATB, George.


----------



## tommya (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, 

As a recent expat into Greece from the UK, I would say it is INCREDIBLE difficult to buy a used or new car in Greece without first speaking some Greek or having a good friend who speaks Greek to take you to various tax offices you are going to need to go to. 

My knowledge is the following:
In order to purchase a 2nd hand car here you need an AFM (tax ID) which is your tax number, these need to be presented to the local KEP or tax office in order for both parties to sign off. I think there is also a charge of ~€30 to get it transfered over to new ownership that the KEP take.

This might go for new cars - I am not sure, but this is my current barrier as I do not have a AFM yet. 

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## athenakoll (Jan 2, 2010)

From what I know, the seller goes with the buyer to the ministry of transportation and the seller deposits the greek license plates of the vehicle stating that the vehicle will leave Greece. The ministry, then gives a paper to the buyer so that he can leave the country with the vehicle. This can all be done by the car dealership, or if it is a private selling, there are offices that can do the paper work.

Good luck!


----------



## synergen (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your replies.

Overall, it sounds a bit complicated, so I think I'll give it a miss and stick to Germany!

ATB


----------



## synergen (Aug 15, 2012)

amesotis said:


> Hi synergen,
> 
> Being en expat and living in Athens, I know that you can always find a way to do things simple and in your case that could be a company that undertakes all this paperwork with minimum charge


Hello Amesotis,

Presumably you could put me in touch with such a company?

Regards.


----------



## synergen (Aug 15, 2012)

amesotis said:


> yorator to let me do it
> 
> regards


Have mailed you.

Regards


----------



## dx834 (Oct 5, 2012)

synergen said:


> Have mailed you.
> 
> Regards


How was your experience with that company? Good or Bad? You can PM me.


----------



## cillian95 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm an Irish national and am hoping to buy a cheap car in Greece this summer, drive it up through Eastern Europe and sell it.

Is it possible for me to get an AFM (as you say this is necessary in order to buy a car) before I go? And from your experience in Greece how easy do you think it will be to get my hands on a cheap second hand car?

Also, what would your thoughts be on possibly by-passing some of these steps? I know it might be illegal but could it be done?

What would your advice be? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

cillian95 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an Irish national and am hoping to buy a cheap car in Greece this summer, drive it up through Eastern Europe and sell it.
> 
> ...


Hi. I think you should check prices of used cars in greece before you go any further. I'm used to buying second hand cars back in the UK and can tell you that a 500 pound car in UK is a 3000 euro car in Greece.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Second hand cars ARE expensive in Greece. As the seller and the buyer has to attend the vehicle registration office, and the seller will certainly want to prove the sale to their accountant for tax purposes the option of "circumnavigating the legal process" will be LOW.

HOWEVER
It could be worth keeping a close lookout for any non-Greek cars being sold, especially ex-pats from UK or Germany.........I am unsure of the rules for the sale of German cars, but certainly the sale of an ex UK car would be easy for both parties.......


----------

